# My 2.5 planted betta tank



## Havean (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you like


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Broken link, sorry!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fixed it for you.He is a handsome fellow!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

:3 look good!


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking great! Happy little guy in there too!


----------



## Havean (Jan 10, 2012)

Thankyou he adores and loves the plants to death lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pretty! What a lucky betta !


----------

